# Link-belt on a MDT?



## kokako (Jun 3, 2011)

I have an MDT vario-drive that needs new belts.

Does anyone know if link-belt would work? Any reason why not?

this is the stuff I mean:

Vibration Free Link Belts


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Tractorforum! If you found the profile you needed, and the belt didn't twist out of shape in drastic turns then it would, but are they cost effective in relation to normal belts, and have the longevity?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Vibration free? You have got to be kidding, sounds like a gimick to me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I kinda thought it was a bit Zaney myself but you just never know what with these new polymers and airfloating they incorporate now.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Probably not - MTD's use 2 1" wide and 1/2 thick drive belts - one in front and one in back - its needed for the variable pulley to work properly ( it works similar to a snow mobile clutch- depending where the belt is on the pulley detirmines the speed).

Itd probably work on a normal 1 belt drive setup tho possibly.


----------



## navy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have used link belts on industrial machines for almost 50 years. They work find, and are reccomended for lowering vibration.


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

]It's very hard to find the good link-belt today... I have about 600 ft. of it.
The new twist-lock is plastic and not worth the time of day...

This is a link to the good stuff... It cant be used with a back idler pulley.

http://www.rsci.com/veelos-supreme-v-belts-5178.html


----------



## navy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

The belting made by Manheim is industrial quality and is the one I use and like.


----------

